# Some goodies from Euclid Boo 2009! (the vid is a must-see!)



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

HEY GUYS!

Finally getting around to updating the site over at euclidboo.com and setting ourselves up a facebook page and the like just to spread our disease a little bit more.

Thought I'd share some photos that Jen took during the 2009 haunt and share a video she shot as well.

Let me know what you all think!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I almost peed myself when the kid ran to the safety of his car and the clown guy got in with him....LOL great stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a mother have as much fun seeing her kids get scared as that lady in the video


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

@%$*&# Funny!!!! That father was bellowing with laughter as the creepster got in the car with his son. Now THAT is what halloween is all about. Still laughring.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My bad... Duh...that was the Mom..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great, makes all the work worth it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That lady was funny! Looks like a nice set up, but I don't think that kid had dry pants after that.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That was great! I love the Moms laughter to the kids shrieks of fear, so funny! The haunters seemed to outnumber the Toters, too!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very funny...to us adults  (I'm surprised the Child Protection Agency didn't come after that mom saying she "tortured" her kids by forcing them to get out of the car with a bunch of freaks walking around!!!) Too funny and yes, that's what I love about HALLOWEEN too!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL poor kids that one boy was crying! People are truly scared of clowns! Great haunt!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great stuff redquestron!!! The mom's laughter over the kids shrieks is what made me laugh the most


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the great compliments!! It was such a piece of luck that Jen happened to be shooting video at that moment, its just so priceless!! I'm sure THEY'LL be back this year!

I hope we can get more moments this year, as we desperately need a better camera battery!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

And reactions like that are *why* we do this! That was awesome!


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

That is awesome, seeing people having fun, enjoying the meaning of halloween... I've seen parents get seriously upset with haunters spooking their kids when they are at a home haunt, knowing what is going to happen... Great video, awesome setup...


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Truly a work of art!!!! awesome haunt! I don't like clowns either!! lol

The cherry on the scream cake was the electric chair prop as they left....Very good!! laughed my butt off!!!LOL!!!
Wonderful!!!


----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

What an awesome video. That poor kid. I hope he's a bit tougher this year (but I don't think he'll be). bwahahahaha


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Great video, haunt, and website!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Come y'all, go get some candy! HA H HA HA that was f-ing hilarious!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

RIGHT ON!!
Do you include child therapy in your insurance coverage?
That Mama was a roit. 
Leave'm scared or leave'm at home!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That makes everything worth it!


----------

